# First face to face since separation



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

I met my wife for the first time 1 vs. 1 at a Starbucks today. I kept it simple and light, no in depth stuff, until she pressed me for my self enlightenment.

She commented positively on how I looked, and I told her what a felt about our relationship. She said she is the eternal optimist (which she is), and that she would like me to repair my emotional ties with our children (20,17) first and foremost. I have already started this. She also said she just wants to be friends "for now", and I told her even though I feel differently about our relationship, I would gladly be friends with her than not have her in my life at all.

She isn't open to MC at the moment (obviously), and she isn't seeking personal therapy, but that is her baggage, not mine!

We parted by setting up a possible lunch date with her, myself, and our 17 year old son next Sunday after his soccer game.

I told her I had said too much, and that I may have pushed her further away, though she apologized to me for pressuring me and I don't think me opening up about me did any major damage.

Anyone have any opinions about this first face to face?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

It sounds like you did your best to stick to a plan and it went pretty well so bravo for that. 

Review the 180 rules or whatever you are following right before you meet her next for a reminder and some discipline.

Also, I would suggest keeping a journal that you write into before and after you meet or speak with her. rereading it as things develop can be a helpful reminder where you have been and where you are going. 

I wish you all the best


----------

